# Aire at Brugge



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Just to add to Peejays entry for Brugge. There is now taps for water (beware high pressure) and also for those that are less mobile or its freezing cold, a bus runs from the aire into the city centre. This is a great place to park for seeing this wonderful city but a little noisy for overnight due to being located next to a major road and the coach depot.


----------

